
US Justice Department revives “civil forfeiture” - veidr
https://www.nytimes.com/2017/07/19/us/politics/justice-department-civil-asset-forfeiture.html
======
sixstringtheory
Sounds ripe for abuse. I'm sure it's suuuper easy to get those assets back
after beating a conviction, too.

